# old soda bottles pittsburg pa



## elmer93 (Aug 18, 2009)

i have several bottles that were dug in pittsburg during a recent demo of an old building.  some still have the metal stopper in them. i am looking to sell, but want to know what their value is. i put pittsburgh without the "h" because most of them don't have the "h" on them, thus dating them turn of century before or right after.  it won't take my picture because the "file is too large.  one has a lion on it.  some say mineral water.  some have a star on the bottom.  they very from light blue to a darker blue.  

 if you want to email me, i would be happy to email you pictures.

elmer93@aol.com


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2009)

elmer if you e-mail me the pic's I can post them for you. epackage@msn.com
                 Jim


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 19, 2009)

Funny, it is such a small world. elmer(Russ) lives less than ten miles from me, as the crow flies.


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is a pic of Elmers bottles


----------



## elmer93 (Aug 20, 2009)

here' a list of the bottles in the picture above.

 the first one is a JOHN OGDEN  MINERAL WATER   PITTSBURG  with a big "O" on the back which looks like an "@" symble somewhat.  i'm finding it's the best bottle here.  it has a deep pomel mark on the bottom,  someone emailed me that its by far the earliest bottle.  he gave me its value as of a 1996 guide that he found it in.

 the Victor Dosch jug in the back is nice.

the rest are as follows  (not in same order as the pic)

  [/align]WM PADDEN     S S      PITTSBURGH, PA  in the round slug on front, THIS BOTTLE MUST BE RETURNED  on back  and a P on the bottom.[/align] [/align]these all have the metal stopper in them.[/align] [/align]THE ACME SODA WATER CO   PITTSBURGH, REGISTERED  in the round slug on front, their logr on back and bottom  a "W" over an "A S"  with "co" in the middle.[/align] [/align]JSL  MANSFIELD, PA  in a house shaped slug on front,  "L" on the bottom.[/align] [/align]SEETERS VICHY AND CARBONATEDBEVERAGE   a lion w/celser bottle on the front oval slug which takes up the whole front and says L. COHEN & SONS with TRADE PITTSBURG, PA. MARK  below the slug or part of it  and a "C" on the bottom[/align] [/align]T. MURRAY  PITTSBURG   with M on the bottom  it has a longer neck than the other hutches  and looks simpler than the others.[/align] [/align]there are two STAR bottles that are not the same both have a star on the bottom but the words in the slug are arranged a little different.  they say  STAR BOTTLING WORKS  REGISTERED  PITTSBURG, PA. and one has THIS BOTTLE IS NEVER SOLD  with  C.& CO.  15   on the back.[/align] [/align]the last one is a very ornate GOOD GRAPE pop bottle.[/align] [/align]i would like to thank nate and zane for helping me out, bunches on these and everybody that emailed me.[/align] [/align]there are a few of these bottles that we still don't know much about, but i feel a little better about how much they are worth and will sell them as a lot or individual.[/align] [/align]just email me at the above address in the original posting.[/align]


----------

